# Topics > Space >  HumaTima, space robot, LLC Infocom LTD, Zaporizhzhia, Ukraine

## Airicist

robottima.com

youtube.com/channel/UC_wL6BsDCknuqDB6mcxvPUQ

facebook.com/RobotTima

instagram.com/robot.tima

Founder and CEO - Eduard Trotsenko

CIO - Sergey Rumyantsev

----------


## Airicist

HUMATIMA robot with TIMA Rotary foot technology TIMA Space walk

Feb 26, 2021

----------

